# Video thread (post yours!)



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I like seeing dog personalities.  Share your favorite videos!

This one is a favorite






All five papillons. (4 years ago)






Mia playing ball and all the papillons outside


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia believes the Christmas Tree ate her tennis ball


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Laurelin - that first video was so adorable!! They also move so incredibly fast in the outside vid.


Well here we are playing with a new toy today:

https://youtu.be/u_IS0cGSyOU


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

So many Papillons! They are so cute!

This is a about a year ago, but it pretty much sums up some of Kairi's quirkiness. I need to get more recent videos of her that aren't agility. Excuse the dirty basement.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

He LOVES scritches. I've honestly never had a dog who loves being petted so much ahaha

https://youtu.be/4QgoFdk56Yc

I can't seem to embed videos... help?


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/desi.roo.1/videos/10155633768460006/?l=2871963919478105661

https://www.facebook.com/desi.roo.1/videos/10155551945870006/?l=2136865061526141801

Jazzy jumping and Jewel talking.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

The girls playing tame- Very rare occasion

https://www.facebook.com/desi.roo.1/videos/10155235859020006/?l=4074002093325290511


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love these!

*@d_ray* your videos aren't showing for me



Hahaha omg Kairi, so cute!!! Also, in what world is that a dirty basement!? LOL


ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> So many Papillons! They are so cute!
> 
> This is a about a year ago, but it pretty much sums up some of Kairi's quirkiness. I need to get more recent videos of her that aren't agility. Excuse the dirty basement.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Just made them public. Should be good now


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Here's another playing one

https://www.facebook.com/desi.roo.1/videos/10155633837850006/?l=4054180516013111300


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

d_ray said:


> https://www.facebook.com/desi.roo.1/videos/10155633768460006/?l=2871963919478105661
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/desi.roo.1/videos/10155551945870006/?l=2136865061526141801
> 
> Jazzy jumping and Jewel talking.


Oh wow you're right, Jewel sounds so scary! Hahaha


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Oh wow you're right, Jewel sounds so scary! Hahaha


Jewel pretty well growls all day.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

d_ray said:


> Jewel pretty well growls all day.


I love it!!!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> Mia believes the Christmas Tree ate her tennis ball


Ok that is too cute.


----------



## DaveS (Feb 26, 2014)

A short video of our two and a few of our fosters 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuYtKb30iJE


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

This pretty much sums up Pepper: 

[video]http://vid876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/jenelleswitzer/2013-07/65FB97A7-4EE8-4464-BBBD-4C9B04BBEDAC_zpsqpdck133.mp4[/video]


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Jen2010 said:


> This pretty much sums up Pepper:
> 
> [video]http://vid876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/jenelleswitzer/2013-07/65FB97A7-4EE8-4464-BBBD-4C9B04BBEDAC_zpsqpdck133.mp4[/video]


HAHAHA that's awesome


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

DaveS said:


> A short video of our two and a few of our fosters
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuYtKb30iJE


Love this. Your dogs are adorable!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

4 week old foster puppies we had in February.






HINT TO EMBED YOUTUBE VIDEOS:
[video=youtube;(VIDEO ID) ]www.youtube.com/watch?v= (VIDEO ID)[ /video] Remove the spaces.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I've always embedded youtube this way:

[youtube)video ID(/youtube]

(change parenthesis to brackets)

I love these! I want Kairi even more!


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Cute videos! <3  

I need to make some new videos. Mine are all old. Oh, well, here's one of Tasha waaaay back when I first got her. 

In this clip, Tasha tosses me the tennis ball. She rarely ever puts anything other than food in her mouth, so she didn't want to bring me the ball, but was impatient for me to pick it up, so she tosses it at me. It happens quickly, easy to miss. 

edit: couldn't embed the video, so here's a link: 
http://www.dogster.com/video/1254791/tasha_tosses_the_tennis_ball

blah. I lost my password for my new Youtube channel, Google thinks only my old one belongs to me, so I lost some videos. :'( Anyway, I'm uploading some Tasha videos to that account and will share them when it's finished. le sigh.

edit 2: Here's two more Tasha videos. Filled with such great excitement.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

The Legion of Zoom....just being mere dogs at the beach.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Finally got some non agility videos of Hank! 

Hank swimming and fetching today:





Hank at home... er.... should I call this 'so you think you want a Hank?'






PS that is Mia's version of 'playing' with him.

Hank stalking horses






I am LOVING seeing all the videos.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Laurelin - I was watching that first video of Hank, and was all.."wait, I know that park!" My younger sister and I took one of our dogs there a few times. It was way out of the way though so we rarely went.


----------



## venomdog (Jun 15, 2015)

Our Zen in guilty mode


----------

